# Food Ideas?



## stephebn (Jul 9, 2015)

I am doing a "Camping Horror" theme for my party this year. What kind of foods would be good for this theme? 

I already plan on roasting hot dogs and smores but that's all I can think of. 

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

When I think of camping food, besides what you said already I think of

Baked Beans
Chili
Corn Bread
Mac & Cheese
Baked Potato's
Hobo Pies


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

I think, if you are into the gore-food, you could probably pick any of the traditional "Halloween"-themed food even though you are camping - it may just take some extra work on the campsite to set it all up.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Trail mix, but add in some candy (seen it done with M&Ms before)? Could call it Terror Trail Mix.


----------



## rachelesmith (Aug 4, 2015)

Do a trail mix station where people can make their own mix. Include pretzels, chex, peanuts, m&ms, etc. I always do some type of food station at my parties because I find people really enjoy them! I did a make your own caramel apple station last year and am doing a popcorn station this year  Other than that i think hot dogs, s'mores, baked beans, corn on the cob, and chips. That's what we always have when we go camping!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

You might try letting people roast chunks of sweet potato or pumpkin on sticks, then provide a caramel or pumpkin spice dip for them.


----------



## HellsKitchenette (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a great idea!! I saw "Candy corn" M&Ms the other day!


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

You can always add bugs(rubber or plastic) on food, table etc. I also made roaches(edible) out of dates stuffed with walnuts
but also on the plate were 2" rubber roaches.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)




----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I love the make your own party mix idea. The candy corn m&ms are awesome!


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

Duplicate post.


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

Another snack idea.

You've probably seen Pirates Booty or FritoLay's Chesters Puffs? Well, make Goblin Booger's.
Here's how:

Open and pour corn PUFFS into large container. Next, pour caramel sauce over the puffs and mix til well coated. THEN, lay it out on a cookie sheet at 200. Bake for 46 minutes turning the mix every 15 minutes. Remove, cool and package.

This is better than anything store bought.


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

Moth Pupae: Pot Stickers


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Candy Corn Mix 
2 cups Candy Corn 
2 cups Salted Peanuts	
1. Mix equal parts of candy corn and peanuts together in an airtight container.
2. For best results allow to sit for 24 hours before eating.	

Bacon Dip 
Cream cheese (16 oz) 
Sour cream (16 oz)	
16 oz cream cheese 
Cheddar cheese (2 c)	
16 oz sour cream 
Bacon - 6-8 slices of bacon	
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese 
Mix together, put more cheddar cheese on the top. Bake at 350 for 20 minutes or until the cheese bubbles


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

OoOoOh, got another one. My sister swears by this, it sounds horrible, but horrible good, right?

Cheesy grape dip(that's right)

Combine: mayo, cream cheese, and greek yogurt,
Mix in shredded cheese (your pick) and a bunch of grapes. Mix well. Eat with crackers (your choice).

She makes this all the time. Don't think I've ever eaten it. But for "OUR" kind of party<wink,wink> it's PeRfEcT.


----------



## Morgue Momma (Sep 8, 2015)

Roaches: sliced dates stuffed with walnut pieces.









Troll Tonsils










I like the ghastly, gaggy presentation. Labels are made that remain the food items. I think this year each guest will get a chance to do the same with their dishes brought. AND, then all the guests will rate the one that is ghastliest yet yummiest.

I have a lot of foods on my pinterest board @gastronomical delights.


----------

